# NT: Yak Adventure through the Gulf of Carpentaria - Part 2



## murd

*Introduction: 'The Robinson River, NT' or, 'Hey Craig, I've got another new pool to check out!'*
_(nb - pictures in this chapter are displayed in 800 x 600 resolution. Please adjust settings accordingly)_

The Robinson River in the NT can be a fickle place to fish in a kayak. Either side of the 'Savannah Way' crossing provide a number of pools to paddle but fish species are limited to sooty grunter, small barras and jacks, fussy tarpon and the effervescent archer fish. Bull sharks can add some interest to the catch and a big resident saltie in the pool immediately north of the road means swimming is restricted to the narrow shallows where danger only comes from stepping on a yabby. Further downstream at Greenbank or Seven Emu Station where the river becomes tidal, the fishing can be considerably better with big queenies often schooling in deep channels on the full moon. Pick the wrong tide or moon phase however, and you will have to work quite hard to land anything. I've fished much of the Robinson since 1999 but for the past few years have been curious of a certain large pool in the system. In September 2009 I finally got to visit that pool.

Satellite imagery let me initially examine the pool but more importantly, a track which passed near it. The track seemed doable in the Swift but there were four 'tricky-looking' areas I noticed indicating gullies and/or creek beds. With Craig on hand for backup I wasn't too worried about getting stuck but still felt a duty of care towards the car. For those interested, the Suzuki's Achilles heel is its front spoiler which seriously degrades the approach and departure angles. Luckily it is relatively flexible so whenever a 'cave-in' does occur, the plastic can be easily popped back into shape. (I've often considered throwing a 'modified' Barina bumper on the car for these trips, reinforced with steel bars for the termite mounds and roos.)

Here's a bit of what happened around the new Robinson pool:
1 (still from camera video)








_Parts of the track to the pool were a tad overgrown with the grass reaching well over the bonnet. From memory I didn't smash into any termite mounds through here but driving 'blind' meant they were always on my mind. The four 'tricky looking' areas I'd seen on GE weren't as bad as expected and with careful wheel placement and a little roadworks, were navigated without a drama._

2








_But, I got stuck barely 100 metres from where we'd decided to make camp! This is what happens when you drop your speed and revs through the sand while trying to work out where Craig has disappeared to. He eventually came back to rescue me after I never showed up at camp, which was at the bottom of the slope in the middle top of this photo. At the time of rescue I was happily digging my way out._

3








_We decided to stay two nights at the northern end of the Robinson pool, which from here is about 60m to the left of the cars (and not 30-50m below them like my last attempt at a 'new' pool&#8230 Roads don't access this place and we had to drive cross-country to reach it. Evidence suggested that the blacks had been active in the area some weeks before we turned up but I'd wager my left nut that they didn't have kayaks with them._

4








_The pool/s we paddled gave us nearly 3.8ks of water to explore with a reasonable amount of structure and deepness present to sustain a healthy barramundi and jack population. We both landed a few nice fish over the two days but nothing in size that would break any records. Craig swore he saw a metre-long monster under his boat at one stage but a lure put out couldn't tempt it. I believe this pool was full of the target species and it was a shame that they weren't on the chew a bit more. Still, we got to sample what it offered and being possibly the first people to kayak it did raise the excitement bar a little._

5








_I picked up this fish from the snag behind me. We both noticed with the barra in this part of the World that they didn't offer much in the fight department and were brought in rather easily once the opening brutal run was over. Regardless, that 'opening run' did cost us lures at times._

6








_I have always had a fascination with springs when paddling the Gulf. They normally provide cool clean drinking water and after a hot session in the sun, are great for rehydration. I heard this one tumbling into the pool and cut away a forest of spiky pandanus to allow us to reach it and fill our bottles. Sometimes these springs yield an unpleasant metallic taste but those can easily be identified by the vegetation around the water having an orange/brown tinge to it. Craig is pictured here filling his black 'hobie' container, a colour he indicated being entirely impractical in the hot sun._

7








_We enjoyed crispy-fried barra for dinner on our initial night at camp but on the following I suggested we eat some birds. A hunt was organised for the afternoon and these tasty doves were soon collected, mainly by Craig with a high-powered scoped air-rifle. The pellets didn't really damage the flesh unlike the .22 magnum which proved a little harsh (can you pick mine?) I cooked them in onion and Port wine and they weren't too bad, albeit a little chewy. Junglefisher didn't think so - he ate them bones and all!_

*Moving Out*
The following morning the cars were packed for our move to the Foelshe River. I was a little anxious about driving the slope from camp yet with some extra throttle and momentum the 1.3l twin-cam pulled me up almost too easily through a route I'd earlier marked out. The remainder of the track was managed without a hitch, even the gullies that terrified the spoiler on the way in. People often wonder why I don't just get a 4WD and avoid the obvious hassle. The easy answer is I can't afford one and the Gti Swift is a fun, economical and reliable car to take bush. Sure, it cops a battering with the roads and wildlife but that's all part of the challenge in the Gulf, to keep it together and get it home again. A 4WD would make life all too easy.

The Foelshe, for those who remembered my last year's mention of the river, is historically a saltwater crocodile haven. Each time I've paddled it I've had to deal with a cornucopia of reptiles when making the two hour trip to its junction at the Wearyan River. Another thing about the Foelshe is that it fishes typically poor due to the shallow nature of its bottom. To its credit though, it's a nice place to bush camp. I found a track some years back to a clearing above the bank where no-one ever goes except the cows and birds. The last stage of driving to reach it is actually through the grass and without my GPS mark, would be easy to miss (we nearly did). The river is sandy clean and the water nice and clear. And, the 14k drive from the main road to the campsite turnoff is a buzz in a Swift having a lot of bulldust to play 'rally driver' in.

8








_The Foelshe crossing gives an appreciation of the work the graders do each year to repair the road following the summer monsoon. To reach camp we don't actually cross the river here but follow a turnoff north (right) towards Manangoora Station._

9 (still from camera video)








_Everyone should get to drive through bulldust in a small car at least once before they die. Occasionally you'll hit a hole and think the sump's been taken out but the worry soon wears off as the next line of powder approaches and you grip the wheel in anticipation. This still from the camera video was taken from the Manangoora road nearing the side-track turnoff to camp._

10








_This is our campsite at the Foelshe. The river is found ahead of the vehicles down a 10m high sandy bank. The only real problem with staying here apart from the 10m high sandy bank, were the feisty 'meat ants' that could sniff out a single 'Mi Goreng' noodle on the ground from 15 metres away. I made the effort to keep the area around the car free from food spills but a few thousand found the rubbish bag and chewed their way in. We took the time on arrival to rake up any grass near the cars and burn it to create a firebreak. This became warm work in the sun and we had to watch the flames carefully for fear they broke containment lines and spread across the entire NT. Craig eventually began bucketing water up the 10m high sandy bank to smother them before I took over, silently wondering why I had to make such a goddamn big fire. And Junglefisher wasn't happy either. The bearded barefoot bushman managed to stand on some hot coals and burn himself. All this, and we hadn't even got the yaks wet._

11








_The view of the river upstream from camp is wild and pretty. By afternoon the shallow water running through here heats up to a bath-like consistency great for soaking in._

12








_This striking bank is typical along many of the Gulf's rivers and the one seen here is found in the Foelshe near its tidal headwaters. Disappointingly, our entire day fishing the river gave us each a fat donut. I expected something at the junction of the Wearyan River with a perfect tide on hand but except for a few queenies smacking the lures and several missed strikes on the troll, we couldn't hook a thing. And, we only saw a few crocs for our trouble none of which would have been bigger than the yaks._

13








_At 09.38am as we left the Foelshe camp for the relatively short drive to the Wearyan River, I wondered whether we'd be the last people to ever come down this track._

*Some thoughts...*
Hey, we didn't catch a thing at the Foelshe but I did mention to Junglefisher some months earlier that there was no guarantee that every place visited in the Gulf would be productive. I believe anyway that simply experiencing the rivers more than compensates the lack of tight lines and bent rods. If you can't enjoy the bush, the heat, the dust and flies and warm cokes then these trips are not for you. When the fish don't bite, take the time out to discover things about the outback that you were never shown in school. Craig found out at the Foelshe that mullet could be collected in the shallows with a .44 magnum - I realised that meat-ants adore chilli paste and Port wine.

Nevertheless, what did surprise me about the river was its obvious scarcity of big saltwater crocodiles. I always fear being hunted by the monster crocs in the Gulf but after leaving the Foelshe I truly began to miss having them around. And, I'd let Craig down yet again after promising him guaranteed 'action' during our stay here. My fingers were crossed that the next river would be more populated.

*On to the Wearyan River*
The unsealed roads in the Gulf are normally a corrugated mess of car shaking destruction for me however this year I was finding them in almost 'pristine' condition. I didn't mind this at all considering the repair plug still stuck in my rear tyre _(Quote from packet: WARNING - This repair kit is only suitable for emergency tyre repairs to enable vehicles to be driven to a service centre where proper repairs can be made to the tyre. Not intended for major tyre damage)_ A trick I found in tackling these roads is to go later in the dry season following the second grading. Some people I know drove the Savannah Way in August 09 and mentioned the track being in terrible condition, even worse than the Cape York road. Imagine my surprise and relief when I saw how good it was.

14








_These significant roadworks were being carried out near the Wearyan crossing. I found it amusing how a 'windscreen damage' sign had been erected for motorists bearing in mind that the entire length of the Savannah Way is a candidate for a smashed screen. I only had a new screen fitted a month earlier and was sure it would get broken for the 3rd time - somehow it survived the entire trip without even a stone chip or a random Galah being splattered across it._

15








_Our peaceful camp at the Wearyan was tainted by a noisy pump near the crossing being used to fill the water tankers engaged in the ongoing roadworks. Fortunately we found that on Sunday work halted at midday allowing us to enjoy the sounds of nature rather than construction. My car was positioned to the right of Craig's in the exact spot I parked last year. The rock's I'd laid then to level the front tyres were still there, as was the nail left in the tree to attach the solar shower. It truly felt like I was only at the Wearyan a few days ago, as did all the campsites I was revisiting._

16








_Once camp was established we didn't waste time getting onto the water. I spun up this cute little barracuda off a rock bar 1.5ks from the cars on a dropping tide. While bringing it in I noticed a decent shape beneath it and began casting again._

17








_This is what I saw sniffing the barracuda, a solid 88cm barramundi that I was fortunate enough to hook a few minutes later on the 6kg line. I think Craig was hoping she was smaller than his 88cm PB fish from River X but the tape measure said 88cm, mouth closed - he indicated it was a fatter specimen though. I noticed on this trip that Junglefisher was a competitive angler and measured and documented everything he landed, keeping a tally of who caught what. Early on I'm sure he had files on sooty grunter before realising how annoying and plentiful they were! I think my fish here commenced the silent 'challenge' to catch the metre barra before the trip was over but neither of us managed it._

18 (Still from camera video) 








_I've just released the girl back into the wild to grow even bigger. On the light line she offered a pretty decent struggle before coming ashore to be photographed. I was surprised during the long tussle that one of the resident giant spotted cod didn't come up for a look. They live around these rocks and are known to steal fish or pull kayakers under without warning._

19








_Craig with a long tom picked up on the troll in the Wearyan. This fish was caught quite a few kays downstream from the above barra on a trolled lure in pretty much perfect conditions. In the same area I picked up a nice jack which we left in the keeper net to be later collected for dinner._

20








_On the beach where Craig was playing 'let go' with his long tom, we noticed a school of spotted rays (with extremely long tails) congregating near the shoreline. We only walked through here moments earlier and it was lucky none of us stepped on a barb as some of the rays were buried in the sand and couldn't be seen._

21 (still from camera video)








_Here's a better perspective of where the rays were grouped. On both days visiting here we saw them schooling in the exact same spot._

*On Day 2 we embark on a long paddle:*
Our initial day fishing the Wearyan was productive as far as this river goes. In the kilometres beyond 'Steve Irwin beach' we had a quite a few good strikes on the troll with Craig scoring both jacks and barracuda. Our second (full) day entailed a BIG paddle downstream hoping to find bigger and better fish. Craig did well with the jacks (3?) and a small barracuda but I could only manage a long tom and a small queenie. Conditions were better than excellent and the water a beautiful colour with the incoming tide but we couldn't locate any barras or get excessive bends in the rods.

I was particularly concerned about crocs during this day as there are certain sections of the river where I nearly always encounter a beast or three. I unhitched the rifle as a precaution with Craig following suit and we made a watchful track down the shoreline expecting a reptilian head to appear but they were quiet. In these tense situations Junglefisher kept to the rear which suited me fine as I've learnt over the years that hungry crocs will often target a kayaker from behind, meaning he'd be the first to go and I'd have a better chance of escape.

22








_These are the kind of conditions we paddled on Day 2 in the Wearyan - perfect, but not too many fish for the long hours put in. What drives you forward here is the possibility that the reel could scream at any moment, especially through the deep water at the base of that high bank in the photo._

23








_Sometimes these striking formations appear along the softer banks, created from wet-season runoff and heavy precipitation. Over time erosion cuts away enough of the bank to expose the roots of trees to the point where the entire plant eventually loses grip and takes an impromptu plunge into the river. I suppose if 'death row' ever existed in nature, that would be it._

24








_04:03pm in absolutely flawless Wearyan surroundings and Junglefisher seems to have a fish on, possibly a small barracuda or another jack. This is serious big-croc country but we still haven't had an encounter. I'm sure by now Craig is starting to think I'm making this entire reptile stuff up purely to impress the babes back home._

25








_Night time around camp saw dozens of these cute little frogs emerging to feed. The smart ones learnt to hunt around the car where the light was on while the others kept away. We had a few 'ports' and watched them for awhile before Craig gathered a quick handful from the track and tossed them into the 'feeding pit'. He mentioned he'd never seen so many frogs in one place before and theorised that the reduction in cane toads in the area (my personal observation over the decade) probably had a lot to do with the numbers exploding._

26








_The camera I purchased for the trip (Canon IXUS 80IS for the curious) has a 'digital macro zoom' function which allows the novice to take 'National Geographic' type close-up shots. I used it in photo 25 above and again here on the same obliging frog. If I ever finish reading the 226 page instruction manual I might learn something else about it._

27








_Upstream from camp beyond the road crossing are a couple of interesting pools worth exploring, especially if the water is flowing. A nice set of falls at the end of this particular pool offers a great dip in the heat. Naturally, one fears being nipped by a bull shark here but we didn't cop a bite._

28








_Directly above the falls the Wearyan disappears south into the Australian bush. I don't really know what secrets the river hides in the kilometres beyond this photo but if I ever go back, I might find out._

*Sun, 20/9/09 and our time at the Wearyan river comes to a sad close:*

'Hey Rick, I don't know if you can see it or not but I've placed a gas bottle over there near that fire.'

In the dark I struggled to identify the object across the billabong where the flames of a small blaze barely illuminated the can of butane. Craig had the movie camera rolling and with his rifle in hand, aimed and fired. The shell missed, landing a little high.

Not wanting to overlook the chance of blowing something up, I grabbed my gun and joined Craig. Shots buzzed around the target before one pierced the can and a ball of flame suddenly turned night into day and sent the frogs ducking for cover. I thought it was the second coolest thing I'd seen on the trip, the first being a similar can placed in a larger fire at River X that detonated like a car bomb. 'Hey, let's do another one!'

And that ended our stay at the Wearyan for 2009. It was a great way to finish up.

Part 3 sees me back at one of my favourite haunts in the Gulf, the Limmen where the barra are biting and the Park Rangers complaining. The roads finally take their toll on my damaged tyre and Junglefisher gets rather close and personal with one of the local saurians. Yes, we actually find some serious crocs to enjoy but things don't go exactly as planned. For anyone believing we were irresponsible blowing up cans of butane in the fire with a rifle, we do it again with more dramatic results - the phrase Napalmic Destruction comes to mind as I type this.

Part 3 will be an exciting read for people of all ages, even 6 year olds. (in reference to 'paddleparra's' daughter!) .

Don't leave town.

P.S. Hey, youse didn't think we'd leave yas without a picture of a gas bottle goin' up did ya? Enjoy this little moment lifted from Craig's video camera at the Wearyan...

Scroll down

A bit more...









Now, that's what I call an explosion! See you all in Part 3.

Rick and Craig


----------



## Shorty

Awesome 8)


----------



## wongus

Another ripper yarn.. can't wait for Part 3.

Sensational report... thanks


----------



## FishoPhil

Shorty said:


> Awesome 8)


I agree! What a great time you guys must of had! 8) 
I hope you thought of people like us... back at work.... behind a desk.... WISHING we were out catching fish like you 2.
Good stuff!!! Bring on part 3!!!


----------



## Grantos

Congratulations boys, purely legendary stuff.

A great read, yet again, supported by many fantastic photos.

I sincerely thank the both of you for taking the time and trouble to share your experiences with us mere mortals.

Bring on instalment #3!


----------



## topgunpete

like any yak fishing, catching fish is a bonus, thank you for taking the time for sharing.


----------



## Barrabundy

Yep, enjoyed that one too, the pics were especially good. Next please.


----------



## joey

Excellent read and a nice 15 minute escape from the monotony of work.  
Some of the scenery is absolutely spectacular. Are you sure those were normal Spotted Rays? The tails were unbelievably long.


----------



## Davey G

Terrific stuff guys. A movie in the making..


----------



## Baitman

Words fail me. Brilliant read. Bring on Part 3 asap!

Well done guys!


----------



## Scruffy

Great yarn keep it coming.I have travelled to some remote areas and seen some big crocs. There is no way that I could do what you do even with a firearm.


----------



## MrX

> "can you pick mine?"


Umm top right? (It's the smallest)

Extraordinary report Murd! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## crazyratwoman

yep.... ditto to what all of the above said..... you really need to write a book of your journeys!!!!!! Awesome stuff!


----------



## onemorecast

I think if you were a person born with dangley bits, blowin things up just never gets old. :twisted:

Good stuff again Murd.


----------



## jacksonjackson

Epic stuff guys. Well-written and photographed. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Hantu

stunning write up yet again, pictures superb and boys bein boys that last pic is awesome, cant wait for 3 but the suspense waiting for 2 was worth it


----------



## action1974

Thats really makes me sad when sitting here in the office...great pics. Looking forward to part 3.


----------



## Junglefisher

I'm busy typing up my trip report with photos, but there's a video clip that you will hopefully enjoy.


----------



## PhilC

The boys' adventure of a lifetime!

BRING ON PART 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhino

What can I say???


----------



## theredphantom

wow boys what an adventure good on yahs ripper .


----------



## Barrabundy

joey said:


> Are you sure those were normal Spotted Rays? The tails were unbelievably long.


My guess is they are Long Tailed Spotted Rays.


----------



## cam07

cool good to see your gun working and you putting it to good use craig hehehe keep the reports coming theyre great very entertaining


----------



## RangaOutback

Your trip is the envy of 99.99% of members of the forum

I think we would all give away just about everything to experience what you have done.

I am in complete awe.

Bring on parts 3, 4 5.........

Don't let it end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazzoo

Rick , wonderful stuff , if you ever do a DVD i want the first one thanks, i am in awe of your bush skills and your confidence, thanks mate


----------



## Guest

Malcolm Douglas would be proud! 8) awesome report guys, keep em comin


----------



## Seasquirt

As always Murd these are awsome reports and looking forward to the next part/s. The exploits of both of you have got me frothing at the mouth, you have experienced the best that life can offer and one that I could only dream of.

Still ?
you

never

know.

One day perhaps ? maybe not the NT for me but there are plenty of other big spaces in this world that I would like to explore via yak.

Cheers
Pam


----------



## Zed

Fantastic beyond words!


----------



## whoohoo

You tell a great story - the content and flow along with the photos paint a great picture.

Why don't you give up your day job and become another "Malcolm Douglas"?  You certainly have the talent for it!


----------



## garyp

Murd, once again I was enthralled reading about your adventures up north with Junglefisher. Really makes one ponder what on earth is good about sitting behind a desk when there is still so much unspoiled territory to explore out there.

I cant help but think that your photos and stories would make a great book. If you ever get around to that put me down for two copies!

Thanks for sharing it with us.

Gary


----------



## murd

*To JungleFisher *- 
really enjoyed the video and it made we want to be back up there blowing up cans of butane. :twisted: Geez it was an adventure wasn't it, especially after watching those little snippets! A couple of things to note: 1) its a '86 Gti Swift, not a 92 model. 2) I still have and wear those green thongs I found in the bush 3) I'm glad you didn't go skinny dipping in the waterfall shot. Can't wait to see your full report.



garyp said:


> I cant help but think that your photos and stories would make a great book


Gary, once the posts are over I'll 100% finish the book i did write on my first 1999 trip to the GoC.



whoohoo said:


> Why don't you give up your day job and become another "Malcolm Douglas"?


I wish I could. Hope he reads these reports and give us a call.



PhilC said:


> BRING ON PART 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


2 weeks between posts Phil - these things take forever to put together. There are Parts 3 and 4 to go, followed by the online 'question and answer' forum session and the David Jones book launch. 

Anyway, gotta get back to creating Part 3!
Rick


----------



## mustrumr

Absolutely awesome! If you don't write the book I'd have thought that Fishing Wild magazine might well be interested in your adventures. Might even pay to contact them before your next trip - this looks like exactly the sort of story and images they publish.

Now where's part three? I want it yesterday :lol:

Cheers,


----------



## AJD

Type faster Rick. I want episode 3!!!!
A great read as always. THANKYOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Junglefisher

Gulf trip '09 part 2
The Robinson:
After having a ball at River X, it was time to move on. Destination : The Robinson River. Specifically a 2km long pool that Rick had scoped out on Google Earth. The track in was fun, when we could see it. Finding a reasonably level campsite near the water that the Suzuki could access was a challenge, but we got there in the end.









_Our campsite on the Robinson River. The hardest part of accessing the river was carrying / dragging the yaks over a sandhill that was several metres high between the river and us. Rick chose to go the long way round to avoid it, I went over._

Hitting the water around 2:30, it didn't take long for us to be disappointed. This pool screamed fish, it was deep, wide, long, full of structure and virtually unfished - the banks were not easily accessed. Finally Rick hooked up, only to have his barra sharked and lure lost. Both of us managed to land 2 barra for the afternoon, a positive sign for the morrow. I saw a barra swim out from the snag we were casting to and look at my lure, if this fish was under a metre then I'm a supermodel. I'd guess that it was somewhere around 1.2-1.3m long at was insanely huuuuuge. Oh well, probably for the best that neither of us hooked it given the tangles nature of the snag we were fishing.









_Rick lands a barra from the Robinson River. He looks happy? It was his first barra in a few days._









_A lotus blossom on the Robinson River._

The next day simply did not live up to the promise of the day before with only one barra hitting the yaks from the large pool before we gave up and headed to the next pool downstream. Although this pool was much smaller and shallower, Rick managed to land an ~60cm barra **** after getting there through a small portage. I managed a 42cm, my smallest for the trip but did miss / drop a couple of larger ones. 
With the fishing disappointing, we went hunting for dinner (at my request). We managed 2 large doves and 3.5 small ones - the 0.5 being the one Rick shot with his 22 magnum. Seared with onion then braised in port, they were scrumptious, a perfect change from fish. Later that night we had a herd of wild donkeys come wandering past.









_Robinson doves with onion, ready for the port to be added. They can be fiddly to eat, I find it easiest to simply eat them whole, the bones crunch up well and are a great source of calcium._

The Foelsch:
We moved out the next day, onto the Foelsch. Those that read Rick's trip reports last year would remember this river, it was chokkas full of salty lizards. I was nervous. Very nervous. The "campsite" was my favourite of the whole trip, the river was shallow, sandy and fresh at camp. There was virtually no portage to get to the water, there was shade and there was definitely no one else around. The drive in involved about 1km of simply driving through the grass. Rick assured me there had been a track there last year, but we were following cattle tracks. After burning off the grass around campsite, I managed to step on a hot coal that burned right into the sole of my foot. It didn't hurt too much, the nerves had been cauterised, but it did make walking barefoot a challenge for the next few days.
Hitting the water around 11AM as the tide was rising, I soon realised I had left my binoculars behind. Oh well, we'd get by. Then I realised I'd left my shoes on the bank and the tide was getting higher rapidly. I left my yak with Rick and ran back to camp - probably around 1km or slightly more to move my shoes and get the binos. The fishing was as disappointing as we had feared, this river is shallow with little structure. However, the large crocs that Rick had been looking forward to seeing and I had been fearing simply were not there. I know most people reading his are going to say "you mean you didn't see them" but this is not a wide, deep river and we had our eyes peeled at all times. For some reason, they had gone walkabout. I had managed to collect some mullet using the .44, but the river really did not suit bait fishing and once they started to smell, I chucked them back in.









_Ready to go on the Foelsche River._


















_A legless lizard I found swimming across the river at the "bump" junction of the Foelsche and Wearyan Rivers. There were plenty of queenfish in this area and I thought it best to relocate him to the bank._

The Wearyan:
After leaving the Foelsche it was time to head to the Wearyan and hopefully better fishing. The campsite at the Wearyan was another nice one, right on the waters edge. It's not really a campsite per se; we merely camped on the edge of a pull off bay. Unfortunately, the road workers were re-surfacing near us and pumping water at the crossing. This meant that we had pumps running all day and the water was constantly muddy rather than crystal clear as it was upstream of the crossing.









_A resident barking owl. These guys are rarely bothered by people and Rick enjoys "talking" to them in their own language._

A short paddle to a rock bar that is a favourite spot of Rick's paid off early. He landed a barracuda followed soon by the largest barramundi of the trip. At 88cm it was equal in length to mine, but it was heavier. We then both caught a Mangrove Jack each for dinner.









_After filleting my Jack for dinner, I left the scraps on a log that extended out over the water in front of my campsite. Not long after, this resident sea eagle came and took the scraps. Rick moved the frame from his fish onto the same log and early the next morning the eagle flew right over my head (while I was still asleep) to take the frame on the wing. Not a bad way to be woken up if a little startling.
_
Although that was as good a start as we could have hoped for, the fishing did not live up to it over the next 2 days and after 3 days of fishing and some marathon paddles neither of us landed another barra. I did manage a few more Jacks and we both got a Longtom, but the fishing really looked like it should have been better.


















_We pulled up on a sandy beach to let a longtom go and realized that the sand was home to a dozen or more long tailed rays. They had little fear of us unless we went in the water near them and we found them in the same spot several times over two days.
_

Our final day was pretty lazy, the tide was no good until around 2-3PM, so we spent the morning walking upstream, shooting stuff and generally messing about. We spotted the resident sea eagles feasting on a barramundi carcase, a good 70cm or more barra too.









_For sale, one careful owner (several suicidally reckless ones)._









_Some sort of cuckoo we spotted when walking upstream._


















_A waterfall found upstream of our campsite._









_Some of the river floodplain upstream. The Wearyan River runs through a gorge at this point so during the wet season, a huge amount of water would be funnelled through here._

The number of frogs here was astounding; you really had to be careful where you walked at night to avoid treading on them. We had fun watching them eat the bugs that gathered around our lights, to the point of collecting more frogs and letting then go near the light. Some worked it out, others hopped rapidly away. Saturday night we both enjoyed a bit more port than usual and Rick put some "tunes" on for us to enjoy our Saturday night in the bush.
Sunday night I lit a fire on the opposite bank and discovered that it's really hard to shoot over open sights in the dark. Rick finally managed to put a hole in the butane can that I'd set up next to the fire, the ensuing explosion was awesome.









_The early mornings were foggy at this spot. The temperature was cool, but comfortable. Due to my lack of hair, I found a beanie was just right to make the mornings pleasant without having to put a shirt on. The early mornings were the only time there was neither flies nor mosquitos around._









_Resident hawks or kites. In our whole trip, we always had birds of prey around us. Even as you were paddling down the rivers, you could almost always look up and see them gliding in the thermal.
_









_One of the many "diamond mullet" in the freshwater stretches of the rivers of the gulf. The Indigenous inhabitants call them bream and collect them with cast nets._

At the end of day 16, we knew we'd reached a milestone. We were headed for "civilization" tomorrow and with it, the promise of a cold beer, hot shower and a telephone to let the family know I was still alive. The last they had heard was when I'd reached Normanton. Of course, civilization also meant rules but I was sure I'd remember not to go shooting cans or somesuch whilst at the caravan park. It was now four days since I had caught a barra and with tomorrow being spent on dry land, it would soon be five. Hopefully the Limmen bight River would live up to Rick's hopes from last year and the drought would soon be a flood.


----------



## Astro

excellent work guys...nothing like having yakking adventures...all very exciting and tons of fun


----------



## murd

Craig, good stuff and loved the animal snaps. I saw a couple of things there which I missed so I think that the whole of Section 2 is pretty well covered now.

Rick


----------



## spottymac

Thanks for shearing your Adventure with us, Loved it,


----------



## hoit

Fantastic report guys. Can't wait to read Part 3.


----------



## cam07

cant wait for part 3 either its a great story


----------



## Duane

I saw the post title and went went straight to the fridge! I knew I could settle in with a beer and enjoy the read.

Thanks for posting your trip.


----------



## Dodge

Superb reading and photos fellers...really enjoying your adventure.


----------



## YakCult

Well - what a great adventure, guys!!
Appreciate all the work you both put into a report of such high quality as well.....
Photography is superb - 
Bring on Part 3!!!


----------



## austin1985

Great report.

I lived up that way for most of my life and would love to get back in a yak and have some fun.

I often dream of one day hitting the areas around the Victoria River region, near the WA border. I lived in a remote community there for a while where the Vic river starts. There are literally hundreds of freshwater gorges, creeks, rivers etc that are untouched. A yak would be an ideal choice to get into the hard to reach spots.

One day the dream will come true!


----------



## solatree

Yeah...ditto all the above.


----------

